# Hgh and bpc-157 to help heal my golfers / tennis elbow



## redman87 (Dec 29, 2014)

Ok so long story short I used to work out all the time when I was younger for about 5 years straight and then gave it up started again 7 months ago anyways I got way to carried away on push ups and pull ups plus my job is really physical. 4 months later ended up with golfers elbow in both arms and tennis elbow in my left. Took the last 2 months off work to try and figure it out went to physio did icing/heat did exercise bought the latest flexible rubber bar. Nothing was working so I did abunch of research online and it pointed me towards. Bpc-157 200mg in each spot and HGH 2.5 ius. I would like to say that it has been very benifical so far I have gone from not being able to lift 5 lbs 3*20 with out an aching that would last for two or 3 days after. Now I'm doing 25lbs 3*15 

The only thing I've noticed that im not too sure of is it kinda feels bruised and tender where I inject the bpc. Has any else noticed that. This is day 5. I have also notice some quick weight gain guessing it's water retention up 7 lbs. I will keep posting on future progress.


----------



## redman87 (Dec 30, 2014)

K update tenderness is still there not as bad though on the inside of the elbows continuing to up the amount done in my workouts. I threw in 3*10 push ups it's shitty how much strength you lose in 2 months of doing nothing. Could do 50 in good form. 

There is still a fair amount of pain in my left forearm would be the the tennis elbow side but I can tell it is also improving. It has been there longer so it makes sense it would take longer to heal. 

I don't know what's giving me the results I'm seeing the HGH or the BPC but really enjoying the rate of recover now it's only been just over a week and feel at about 70% again.


----------



## redman87 (Jan 14, 2015)

Well time for an update I'm a bit sore today not to bad considering it wAs my first day back to work in over 2 months. Still doing the bpc-157 every second day lifting weights 2-3 times a week and running hgh hope to be back to normal soon might have to order more bpc-157 I feel it does more then the hgh does. Only got 2 vials left....


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 14, 2015)

Sounds like you have made great progress. I have heard BPC does amazing things for injury recovery. If I was to stack it with anything I would suggest TB-500.


----------



## redman87 (Jan 28, 2015)

Just an up date I am 100 percent again regarding my forearms took about a month and a half. I have no doubt in my mind that it has worked wonders on me because I wasn't getting anywhere with physical therapy. Couldn't do even 5 lbs with out feeling pain then two days later being able t to do 25s with only slight pain. It has definitely sold me. I have had pain in my foot in the joint under my big toe for about 3 months considering found my first shot of a high does. 600 mg every two days. Finished off the last of the hgh yesterday so in going to try and run the bpc solo and see if it helps at all. I will try for 2 weeks


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 10, 2015)

Upon waking, drink a large glass of water with fresh lemon in it.  This will help your body to be less acidic.  Avoid sugars like the plague.  They cause inflammation.
Stretch the areas regularly to break up adhesions, perhaps go for some deep tissue to keep the areas pliable.  Continue on a maintenance plan of TB500 as Elvia suggested, it's been an amazing compound for me personally and literally gave me my quad tendons back to 100% after over 8+ years of aching from tendinosis that didn't find relief from ANYTHING else.
Good luck!
Grim


----------



## redman87 (Apr 30, 2015)

Well Id like to say I have Beat tennis elbow seldom bothers me any more and when it does I have to stretch a little and it goes away... But it seems like I have no luck because soon as I rid myself of one issue another arises. I'm currently dealing with pain in my rib cage by my upper abs. It first happened using my ab wheel back in January and was a sharp pain lasted for about a week and subsided. This was back when I was taking HGH and bpc-157 for my tennis elbow. I don't know if this is why it healed up so quick at the time. Any ways I reinjured the same spot really badly because I'm now going on 2 months with minimal healing. I'm feeling 50 to 60 percent better I also feel like it is definitely cartilage damage not muscle. 

I decided 17 days ago now that I was going to do whatever possible to speed this healing up and did a lot of research. I came across anavar online and I new my younger brother had a bottle. There is a lot of research online saying how it's so good at increasing collagen production. So I've been taking that I have done a lot of reading and my diet is pretty on track. I know there's consequeces to messing around with this type of stuff so I'm keeping the dose low and acquired some Nolva to do a pct after 8 weeks. I do feel like I have been making progress a lot faster ever since I started the anavar incorporating light work outs. I've also went to the chitopractor doctor and massage therapist none of these have helped at all. 

Anyways my real question is has anyone else dealt with this problem and how long has it taken them to heal? I also ordered a kit of primeatrop from my source I feel like I should start it right away also?

Also I would of started a new thread but I couldn't find the button for that so I figured I would piggy back on my old one. Any help or info is welcome


----------

